# Playing with soap stamps :D



## seven (Jun 8, 2014)

Nothing fancy, just basic, 1 color soaps. I think i go thru phases, and right now i'm not really in the mood to do intricate swirls and layers. Instead, rubber mallet is my friend..

Egg and lanolin facial soap











Another facial soap





Papaya-bearberry soap





thanks for looking!

eta: more soaps with Omar's stamps

buttermilk baby soap and chamomile-jojoba shampoo bar


----------



## Khanjari (Jun 8, 2014)

I love these!  I am becoming a fan of soap stamps  I like the one with the bird and the one with a little branch with leaves! (Just a natural look! )


----------



## lsg (Jun 8, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## neeners (Jun 8, 2014)

I want soap stamps!!!  they're beautiful!  simple and elegant.


----------



## Rowan (Jun 8, 2014)

Simple and elegant, truly lovely soaps!


----------



## CaraBou (Jun 8, 2014)

They're all pretty, but I _really _like the bird stamp.  Would you share where you got it?

My brother owns a small Bed & Breakfast that caters to birders.  About the time I first started soaping, they placed a mega order for guest bars that they are still whittling away at.    But when those are gone, I plan to supply them.  I keep looking for a bird mold suits my taste, but so far haven't found one.  This stamp would be perfect!


----------



## seven (Jun 9, 2014)

thanks guys 

Carabou, sure.. the stamps were from Omar (pasito). he does custom ones too and ships very fast.


----------



## jules92207 (Jun 9, 2014)

These soaps and stamps rock! I love them!

I have my little custom stamp and I don't sell but to a few friends and loved ones that support my addiction, but I stamp every soap just for practice in case I ever do start selling. I think they look so classy that way, and yours are very classy!


----------



## seven (Jun 9, 2014)

thanks jules  i agree wholeheartedly, i think stamps can make a simple, basic soap looks more classy. my faves are the resin ones (like photo no. 3). they're the easiest to use. got them cheap too on etsy. 

and yes, it does takes some practice to stamp the right way. i'm still learning to use the rubber ones, i think they're a bit tricky to use, compared to resin and wood ones.


----------



## jules92207 (Jun 9, 2014)

That no 3 is my favorite actually, I will have to check out resin stamps now. Very cool!


----------



## Ellacho (Jun 9, 2014)

Very Nice~


----------



## btz (Jun 9, 2014)

Wow, I really love the stamp, especially the cat one .


----------



## kmarvel (Jun 11, 2014)

seven said:


> thanks guys
> 
> Carabou, sure.. the stamps were from Omar (pasito). he does custom ones too and ships very fast.



Is there a link to "Omar"??  I cannot find it online.
Thanks.

Kathie


----------



## seven (Jun 11, 2014)

here

i have bought twice from him. he's very reliable and a pleasure to work with. his workmanship is also top notch. i cannot say enough good things about him


----------



## CaraBou (Jun 12, 2014)

He's an amazing artist.  His work is so stunning!

I don't see where he is offering anything for sale, but I do see an email address.  Is that how you contact him, and do you communicate with him in Spanish or English?  I do know a little Spanish, but probably just enough to order something I was intending to, lol!


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Jun 12, 2014)

Wow, they are all amazing!  Cat one is the best.


----------



## seven (Jun 12, 2014)

CaraBou said:


> He's an amazing artist.  His work is so stunning!
> 
> I don't see where he is offering anything for sale, but I do see an email address.  Is that how you contact him, and do you communicate with him in Spanish or English?  I do know a little Spanish, but probably just enough to order something I was intending to, lol!



yes, just email him, that's how i first got in touch. we communicated in english. he'll give you a link to his album then, where you can see pictures of his stamps


----------



## CraftyRedhead (Jun 12, 2014)

I like all of them, but I love the cat! I like simple soaps with the stamps, very pretty!


----------



## CaraBou (Jun 15, 2014)

I found his album -- or at least I think I did.  It is here: https://plus.google.com/photos/100264926122452818680/albums/5575855289101655185?banner=pwa

He has soooooap many cool stamps!  Not to mention his soaps.


----------



## seven (Jun 15, 2014)

^^^

yep, that's the one! the fourth row from the bottom, the SC one is mine. it's a custom one, the initials of my soap shop 

i am loving ALL his stamps. i want them ALL!! LOL!


----------



## jules92207 (Jun 16, 2014)

I curse you for posting those! I must have them all!


----------



## CaraBou (Jun 16, 2014)

I know!  They're so cool!


----------



## Khanjari (Jun 16, 2014)

These are all so stinking beautiful and elegant!  I love each of these. ....


----------



## Aline (Jun 24, 2014)

They are gorgeous! 

Can you tell me what size the block is? And are they very expensive?

Thanks,
Aline


----------



## seven (Jun 30, 2014)

he can make the stamp any size you like, mine is based on 5x7cm. 11 euro or 18 for custom made.


----------



## Aline (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Relle (Jul 1, 2014)

What country is he in, sometimes if you add on the postage it becomes too prohibitive.


----------



## seven (Jul 1, 2014)

he's in Spain and his postage is reasonable. last time i ordered 7 stamps and it only cost 12 euros to ship from spain to indonesia using registered post. not bad at all.


----------



## Relle (Jul 1, 2014)

The postage in that case cost more than the stamp, which makes the stamp more than double . So for a $16 stamp (AUD), it would cost me $32, I can get then cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## Bex1982 (Jul 1, 2014)

that was for 7 stamps though. If you bought just one shipping might be less? 
I bought one from china and all together I paid $7 but I know it will take like 4 weeks to get here  
I like etsy, so many stamps and custom ones and pretty good prices. I just buy from there now, cheaper than most soap supply stores. 

A tip my friend gave me is spray a little pam on the stamp so soap won't stick. My stamp is pretty intricate so it helps the soap from being pulled out when i lift the stamp up. Simple designs might not benefit from the pam but I thought I would share that.


----------



## seven (Jul 2, 2014)

^^^
of course Bex, the 1st time i ordered from him it was less than 7 stamps and the postage was def lower than 12. i forgot how much though since it was a long time ago. i like etsy too, i just bought a few resin stamps that cost only 3.5 bucks. shipping was cheap too, but it took ages (1 month, LOL!).


----------



## Bex1982 (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm expecting mine to take about a month too !! :yawn:


----------



## seven (Jul 3, 2014)

Mine just came yesterday. It was posted on may 29, lol. I'm just glad it's here and not lost.


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------

